# Police Officer Robert Davis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Robert Davis 
*San Antonio Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, December 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Friday, November 28, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Robert Davis succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier when he was struck by a patrol car while clearing flares at the scene of an earlier accident.

A nearby officer was responding to backup another officer at a shoplifting call when his patrol car collided with another vehicle near the intersection of Potranco Road and Hunt Lane. The collision knocked the patrol car into Officer Davis.

Officer Davis was transported to a local hospital where he was put on life support. He was removed from life support four days later and succumbed to his injuries.

The officer driving the patrol car was also seriously injured in the crash.

Officer Davis had served with the agency for 1 year. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
San Antonio Police Department
214 W. Nueva
San Antonio, TX 78204

Phone: (210) 207-7484

_*Please contact the San Antonio Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Only 26...thats sad RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rip


----------

